# Elbow Sleeves



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

I keep getting a pain in my right elbow area, it's muscular not joint based but I like to do a lot of compound movements and after a few days heavy training I do get some soreness in the elbow joints.

I'm thinking about buying some elbow sleeves to protect the area. Does anyone here use them and if so, what would you recommend, tough ones, light ones or both depending on weight used?

Cheers


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Not what you asked I know but how often do you have deloads? Something to consider for joint health. Niggly injuries can turn into something more serious if you're not careful.

I've not used elbow sleeves to help you out there.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't look anywhere else, just buy inzer!!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not what you asked I know but how often do you have deloads? Something to consider for joint health. Niggly injuries can turn into something more serious if you're not careful.
> 
> I've not used elbow sleeves to help you out there.


 Funny you should mention that, work has been hectic for the last week rushing out a project so I've not been training.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Jordan08 said:


> Don't look anywhere else, just buy inzer!!


 Thanks for the info, do you use these?

Had a quick look online, cheapest price I can see is £50, bit steep for sleeves!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Thanks for the info, do you use these?
> 
> Had a quick look online, cheapest price I can see is £50, bit steep for sleeves!


 I used to in my goo days.

Yup, it's costly but durable and effective. How much you bench?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

sjacks said:


> I keep getting a pain in my right elbow area, it's muscular not joint based but I like to do a lot of compound movements and after a few days heavy training I do get some soreness in the elbow joints.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying some elbow sleeves to protect the area. Does anyone here use them and if so, what would you recommend, tough ones, light ones or both depending on weight used?
> 
> Cheers


 Neoprene ones when I feel like I have a bit of tendonitis.

They do, for me, help. Keep the joint warm and mobile.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

sjacks said:


> Thanks for the info, do you use these?
> 
> Had a quick look online, cheapest price I can see is £50, bit steep for sleeves!


 Don't bother.

Spent about £10 on mine and they have lasted years. Like 8 or something.

Don't believe the hype.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Jordan08 said:


> I used to in my goo days.
> 
> Yup, it's costly but durable and effective. How much you bench?


 Barely 140kg. It's the dead-lifts and skull crushers which seem to cause me elbow pain.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> Don't bother.
> 
> Spent about £10 on mine and they have lasted years. Like 8 or something.
> 
> Don't believe the hype.


 Haven't seen anything that cheap apart from non bodybuilding stuff, medical purposes only kind of thing. What brand are your sleeves?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

sjacks said:


> Barely 140kg. It's the dead-lifts and skull crushers which seem to cause me elbow pain.


 Would the sensible option not be to stop doing them exercises and give your elbow time to heal?

With the deadlifts you could do romanian deadlifts for high reps to limit the weight used.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Elbow sleeves may well mask your issues but will do nothing to fix them. For improved lifting two or three ply sleeves would be the way to go.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/elbow-sleeves.html


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

sjacks said:


> Haven't seen anything that cheap apart from non bodybuilding stuff, medical purposes only kind of thing. What brand are your sleeves?


 That's a good question.

Can't recall.

They are just neoprene elbow and knee sleeves.

Began with an "R" but the logo has long since worn off and the label have no writing on them anymore.

eBay.

As long as they look good and solid and are neoprene they're good to go.


----------

